

Obama administration defends massive phone record collection - esalazar
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/06/06/us-usa-wiretaps-verizon-idUSBRE95502920130606

======
ott2
So if metadata is somehow distinct and separate from what it describes, does
this mean that the shutdown of sites pointing to copyright-infringing content
will stop?

------
godgod
Defending illegally spying on Americans and trashing the US Constitution...yup
that sounds like Obama. We are the enemy. Pay your taxes citizen.

~~~
VikingCoder
First, you claim it's illegal, but it has not been found to be illegal in a
court of law.

Second, you claim it's trashing the US Constitution, but it was a power
granted by Legislative branch, performed by the Executive, after a Judicial
order. All the checks and balances you could ever ask for.

Third, he's properly referred to as, "President Obama," while he is in office.
Respect the title, if not the officeholder.

Fourth, it's the Administration, not President Obama himself.

Fifth, grammatically it should be, "Pay your taxes, citizen."

Sixth, the law was written by President Bush's Administration and the
Republicans in Congress. So blaming "Obama" is particularly stupid.

